# Glass cleaner



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Currently coming to the end of my sonax nano glass cleaner. What's the go to these days. Previously I've rated 3m. Found the sonax ok but didn't flash off as well as the 3m.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

wowo's glass cleaner is awesome stuff and doesnt have any solvents in it! check the wowo's section on here for reviews


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

KKD glass cleaner


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

3m is one cheap and excellent cleaner £5 a can.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Power Maxed Glass Cleaner is my first choice at the moment.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Stoner's and Power Maxed seem to be very popular now. 
I'm using Angel Wax Vision glass cleaner and it's pretty good. I also have a brand new bottle of Sonax Nano glass cleaner that I haven't used yet, interesting that you mentioned that it doesn't flash that well.



alfajim said:


> Currently coming to the end of my sonax nano glass cleaner. What's the go to these days. Previously I've rated 3m. Found the sonax ok but didn't flash off as well as the 3m.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Nilco Nilglass


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

+1 for Power Maxed Glass cleaner


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

+1 for 3M


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Stoners/Adams


----------



## TurboThredders (Jul 25, 2016)

I've always been a fan of Meguires NXT glass cleaner. Leaves a great finish and smells nice too.

I've recently purchased some Valet Pro glass cleaner and although it's cheap (1ltr for £5) it does the job. Does seem a bit vinegary though.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for recommendations.


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Both already been mentioned but the power maxed glass cleaner is very good although I do prefer Adams glass cleaner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

mike90 said:


> Both already been mentioned but the power maxed glass cleaner is very good although I do prefer Adams glass cleaner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. I have both but I really like Adams for the lack of alcohol giving a nice long work time instead of flashing straight away.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steve_07 said:


> This. I have both but I really like Adams for the lack of alcohol giving a nice long work time instead of flashing straight away.


Do you not find Adams is a bit smeary? I often get this and I've tried loads of different types of cloths

Stoners is my favourite

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Do you not find Adams is a bit smeary? I often get this and I've tried loads of different types of cloths
> 
> Stoners is my favourite
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Never found it to be smeary with a ShopnShine glass cloth. How much are you spraying?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steve_07 said:


> Never found it to be smeary with a ShopnShine glass cloth. How much are you spraying?


I used exactly the same cloth, and yeah it was smeary for me

About 2 spritzes for the side windows, and maybe 4-6 on the windscreen

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> I used exactly the same cloth, and yeah it was smeary for me
> 
> About 2 spritzes for the side windows, and maybe 4-6 on the windscreen
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Not too sure then. I shall pay attention next time I use it and see what happens. Never really had any cleaner smear. It's usually my cloth that likes to Lint and lose fibres due to the round glass that needs a clay and ceriglass.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

if its this glass cloth you mean https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/microfibre-glass-towel i used to use one very similiar but now moved over to a paragon fishscale glass cloth, basically same as the gtechniq mf5 and its a lot better! havnt used adams glass cleaner though


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Auto finesse crystal for me 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

My two are....
DJ clearly menthol 
Power Maxed. 
Never felt the need to try any others as I have no problems with either. 
If you are struggling with a glass product always polish glass first and use clean glass cloths. 

Gonz.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Being a relative newbie to the detailing game I have only tried one glass cleaner which is the Angelwax one.
It works perfectly so I have not tried any other one


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Over the years I've tried lots of glass cleaners with varying levels of success until I came across Stoner Invisible Glass which does exactly what it says on the label. To save you from lying in an impossible position with your arm twisted painfully in order to clean the inside of the windscreen, Stoner also sell an ingenious cleaning tool which makes this job a pleasure to do :-

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Glass-95161-Reach-Windscreens/dp/B0017K69MA

I'm not bothering to look for an alternative cleaner now that I've found this.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Tesco value glass cleaner, green liquid, 30p a bottle, 1 spray and clean off does the whole screen! Good stuff!


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> Over the years I've tried lots of glass cleaners with varying levels of success until I came across Stoner Invisible Glass which does exactly what it says on the label. To save you from lying in an impossible position with your arm twisted painfully in order to clean the inside of the windscreen, Stoner also sell an ingenious cleaning tool which makes this job a pleasure to do :-
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Glass-95161-Reach-Windscreens/dp/B0017K69MA
> 
> I'm not bothering to look for an alternative cleaner now that I've found this.


Would love one of these but price puts me off.. but lidl version is supposedly just as good and way cheaper!!! http://leaflet007.co.uk/lidl-car-accessories-thursday-14th-january-2016.html 
Just got to wait for them to come back in store though


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Serious Performance Glass cleaner is really good and doesn't smell too bad either! With their glass cloth, it's probably hard beat.

Though, the key really is the cloth used which has to be a clean, glass cloth in my experience!

I've also tried Stoner, though found it left hazing, though I'm nearly sure this was my fault with bad cloths.


----------



## danielbsigma (Aug 9, 2016)

I've mentioned a few time on here in the past I really like the glass cleaner rain x do in a spray bottle it's £4 at Asda rather than like £10 on Amazon it have the water repeling properties of the Rain X solution. I've had it on for running on 3weeks now and the rain still beads and rolls of at 40-60mph. Also I got a glass cloth fro wilkinson a for £3 bout the size of my window screen nearly and I couldn't fault either of them


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

As others have mentioned, Stoners Invisible Glass without question. Absolutely amazing stuff :thumb:


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> Over the years I've tried lots of glass cleaners with varying levels of success until I came across Stoner Invisible Glass which does exactly what it says on the label. To save you from lying in an impossible position with your arm twisted painfully in order to clean the inside of the windscreen, Stoner also sell an ingenious cleaning tool which makes this job a pleasure to do :-
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Glass-95161-Reach-Windscreens/dp/B0017K69MA
> 
> I'm not bothering to look for an alternative cleaner now that I've found this.


I bought one of these a few weeks ago after Derek posted (thanks) found it to be excellent especially on hard to reach rear windscreen.



phooeyman said:


> Would love one of these but price puts me off.. but lidl version is supposedly just as good and way cheaper!!! http://leaflet007.co.uk/lidl-car-accessories-thursday-14th-january-2016.html
> Just got to wait for them to come back in store though


Lidl have them in store this Sunday 2nd October 2016, will pick one up as a spare. http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?id=956


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Got the power maxed glass cleaner in the end. I'm impressed.


----------



## Handz (May 17, 2011)

Lot of options for glass cleaner!


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Surely I can't be the only one that uses glass Polish and not a spray? I use auto finesse vision.

Never been able to get on with any spray cleaners 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

